# New water smell?



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

I dunno.. it really smells if i smell the water.. kinda a musky smell.. is it ammonia?.. i juss did 20% water change... and add the water additive... i dunno wat it is.. or it juss the water smells bad after a while...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

maybe its your upper lip man









jk


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

good guess....Is your tank cycleing?........stinky water is allmost always an indicator of poor ater quality.........what size tank? filtration? bio-load?


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Stinky water can be attributed to many factors
1) over feeding
2) leftover food
3) Leftover food caught in the filter (not directly noticable to the eye)
4) type of food being fed
5) not enough filtration (casues bad water quality for sure)
Usually always boils downt to the food or the filter...
Add some carbon...
Change the type of food fed and lesson it a bit.
What size filter do you have on it?
What are you feeding?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

What you could do is more water changes once a week and put carbon in your filters, Carbon help take the smell from tanks. It help my tank alot.

Good Luck


----------

